# Ziploc Vacuum Freezer System



## Explore (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw this at wally world today.

Vacuum Bags - Ziploc® Brand Vacuum Freezer System

Has anyone tried it?

How long does it retain its seal?

Is this effective for long term storage?

Thanks


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

A little late in answering, but yes, i have one, and it sucks, used it a few times, wouldn't remove enough air, so now it sits in the draw. However my mother in law really likes hers, though I don't think hers look that great either. I now have a food saver and it works great.


----------



## Explore (Apr 5, 2011)

Linda61 said:


> A little late in answering, but yes, i have one, and it sucks, used it a few times, wouldn't remove enough air, so now it sits in the draw. However my mother in law really likes hers, though I don't think hers look that great either. I now have a food saver and it works great.


Isn't it suppose to suck? It is a vacuum pump. 

Thanks for the reply, I'll skip buying one.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Explore said:


> Isn't it suppose to suck? It is a vacuum pump.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I'll skip buying one.


ROFL:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The little hand pump (manual not battery one) works well but the bags are awful they don't hold the vacuum for me. Out of the 3 sample bags that I got only one held a vacuum and then it only held for a little over a month... The grand baby does like playing with the little pump tho.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Explore said:


> Isn't it suppose to suck? It is a vacuum pump.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I'll skip buying one.


Hep you are right :2thumb:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought the white foodsaver for my daughter last year for her meat chickens a few of the bags have lost their vacuum. I am wondering if one sealer is better than the other. I checked on amazon and they all have some problems. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> I bought the white foodsaver for my daughter last year for her meat chickens a few of the bags have lost their vacuum. I am wondering if one sealer is better than the other. I checked on amazon and they all have some problems.
> Any recommendations?


Did she use the already made bags* or did she use a roll and make her own?
Also with chicken I have had some of the sharp bones poke a hole over time, so I try to pair up my pieces of meat with all the bones to the inside. I usually check to make sure that each line of "seal" is melted properly I have had here and there, a few little tiny spots that didn't seal due to moisture or what have you and I just pull another vacuum and seal again. I have been known to put a double seal on each bag just to make sure..one right next to the other, as close as I can so I am not wasting too much bag.
* Another member said that all the unsealed vacuums were on the premade bags as compared to the ones that were made to order by her daughter from the rolls. I think it was CyberGranny?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know... The foodsaver came with rolls and I got more rolls. I guess we could try and put another seal. Maybe that would work. And no there were no bones poking through. 
Is there one machine better than another?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

ours is just foodsaver, rolls come in a green box, it seems to seal well, but some times have trouble getting it to pull vaccum (in the bag, usually after doing quite a few bags , like single patties or some thing like that).


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know if one machine is better than another, since I've only had FoodSaver (not one of the pricier ones). 

I also like to do a second seal. I find that sometimes stuff just gets stuck in there during the vacuuming process, usually liquid, that prevents a full seal. So after making the first seal, then I wipe down everything and dry off in the seal area, and make a second seal less than a quarter inch out from the first seal.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I just have the one that was sold in Sam's club. The model is a 2582. It came with several rolls and three canisters and one mason jar lid attachment.
Now if it is giving you a hard time pulling a vacuum, and you have had it for more than 4 years then you might wanna look at the black rubber gaskets, mine didn't wanna make a good seal any longer. I used to take them out and soak them in super hot water(not quite boiling, I didn't want to melt them) and then wring them out carefully(so you don't break them) and put them back in and they would pull a vacuum much better for about 6 to 8 bags and then I had to do the hot water trick again. I just called the company and got replacement gaskets(the gal said that they were a better type gasket than before since mine were over 6 years old) for $3 each.
But my luck was good that day, they took the money out of my debit card, but then told me that it didn't go thru and not to worry and sent them anyway. Later that week the money was put back on my debit card  come to find out that was the day that all mastercard/visa/credit cards that were sending transactions out of the country got hacked because of wikileaks scandal(can't remember what it was called) So I called the company and was told not to bother and that they would not take my card number for something that was already sent for free..:dunno: Who am I to look a gift horse in the mouth.

Back to the vac-packer, I put the new gaskets in and that thing works as good as brand new and it would have been worth the $11 something that I was willing to pay for the gaskets.
But I have been wondering if a smart person who had some good dense foam might not be able to make their own gaskets? :scratch


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I just bought one of ebay ... V4422 for 50$ yesterday. 
It is new. 
That is good to know you replaced the gaskets and it was back in working order. 
We need more gift horses.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I just have the one that was sold in Sam's club. The model is a 2582. It came with several rolls and three canisters and one mason jar lid attachment.


That's the one Sam's sells now? About $150? Been looking at it for a while. You may have just pushed me over the edge...

Jimmy


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> That's the one Sam's sells now? About $150? Been looking at it for a while. You may have just pushed me over the edge...
> 
> Jimmy


The model our Sam's had is the new upright looking one and I kinda read some bad reviews about it. Now Foodsaver site it self has a machine that I kinda like and it is supposed to be more industrial but it is closer to $300, but you are supposed to be able to pack more and seal without having to let the machine cool(sometimes I have to let the sealer cool off)
Mine looks like this one and had the canisters and rolls- 
They say that the model number on mine isn't being made any more but this one looks just like it.GameSaver Deluxe by Foodsaver
After clicking on a link wander their site some and check out the different ones and then when you see one you like you just take the number and do a search on reviews for that number... I kinda do that for almost everything I buy now. There will always be one or two bad reviews on things I have found, but sometimes it is only because folks want the machines to do all the work nowadays!


----------

